# 50 sanyo plasma tv



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a sanyo 50 inch plasma tv when I turn it on there is a sudden white snow then it goes to a blank white screen the remote won't pull up menu and there is no indicator for channel have tried all plugins rca coaxol hdmi no display where should I start


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Do you see any horizontal lines ?


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

No sir no vertical lines just a white screen if there is a way to post a picture on the forum tell me and I will post a picture of it turned on also the guy I got it from said in his add that it turns on and you can hear sound but there is no picture when I turned it on very suddenly it flasher white snow and then went to the white screen like I said I can't see any channel indacator or menu so I can tell if it's on hdmi 1 2 or 3 video 1 2 or 3 or what


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Never mind about how to post video or pictures I'm an idiot I just seen attachments


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well this morning it's a different story no white screen and I can hear static yesterday I had no sound just a white screen now the back light comes on and I can hear static 2 clicks when I turn it on also what I've believed to be the tcon board has a blinking. Green led


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I'm suspecting it your Y-sustain board and the buffer board. Look on top of the Y-sustain and look for any burn outs like resistors ,capacitors. Keep in mind that these boards are expensive and the replacement boards have to match the exact serial numbers or else it will cause other issues.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

That was the first thing I did that's what the guy who had the tv told me it needed was a y sustain board but I don't see any burns or burnt out capacitors I haven't had time yet to take the boards off and look on the back side though what else should I look for while in the process can they be burnt out without obvious signs like burns or bulging capacitors


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The Y-sustain boards may not show any visible sign of burn out, but 90% of the time the real culprits are the buffer boards that knock out the the Y-sustain.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

To know this for sure would I need to know how to read skematics and how to use an interpret. A multimeter


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Also which 1 of these boards is the y sustain board this is my first plasma keep in mind that the board on the left has a connector that runs to a small 1 inch by 50 inch board 





























that runs all the way across the bottom there's also a board behind the mainboard that appears to be at tcon


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Locate the Y-sustain and with your finger touch the main IC on it, if its hot you've found the problem just be careful not to burn your fingers.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay which 1 is the y sustain board


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The Y-sustain I've circled in yellow.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay all of the ic at least on the front are attached to heat sinks so should they be on the back or am I touching the heatsink to see which 1 is hot or do I touch them individually I also have a laser temperature gauge should I use that instead of a finger


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Also the 1 inch by 50 inch board I describe at the bottom I just read on the pcb is the buffer board so should I inspect that as a culprit as well


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

raven2223 said:


> Also the 1 inch by 50 inch board I describe at the bottom I just read on the pcb is the buffer board so should I inspect that as a culprit as well




Yup, the buffer is what does the damage that would be my prime suspect. As for the Y-sustain you could use a temperature probe to get readings but remember that heat sinks are there to dissipate heat, the probe would be better suited for surface mount IC's. 

Do a thorough inspection look for heat scoring around the buffer board components, that may give some sign of a potential trouble spot.


----------

